# Finding a home for about 12 pigeons



## JOEMYERS (Nov 7, 2009)

I am currently assisting an elderly woman in the East San Gabriel Valley who has about 12 to 14 pigeons in a pigeon coop in her back yard. Due to a serious illness, she is not able to care for the birds.

I cannot help her with this indefinitely. What is a humane way to relocate these birds and where?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thank you for assisting this woman and her pigeons. We do have members in the area, so please check back frequently for anyone who can help in your area. Are they set up okay for now? Do you know what kind they are?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Please call me at 949-584-6696 .. I know we can get these birds placed. I will probably be referring you to my friend, Bart, in Norco, but we CAN make this happen.

Terry


----------

